# 2001 Audi A6 fuses?????



## wklanyi (Oct 2, 2010)

Both of our rear automatic windows are stuck in the down position. My husband thought it was a fuse problem now the car won't start. We've seen some photos online with some fuses upside down. Where can I get an accurate diagram of how the fuses should be positioned?


----------

